
Those who leave home, and those who stay - mizzao
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/6/15/15757708/hometown-stay-leave
======
JshWright
That would be a lot more readable without the _giant_ cartoons every couple
paragraphs...

As far as the actual content goes, I wonder what impact the rise of remote
work will have on this data in the coming decade or two. Personally, I'm an
outlier, according to this data. I'm white, a democrat, have a well paying
(remote) job, and live (literally) across the street from my childhood home in
upstate New York (actually 'upstate', not 'Westchester'... there are cows
within walking distance of my house).

It's the best of both worlds, from my perspective. Remote work gives me the
benefits of a "big city" career path, but with the added benefit of having my
kids grandparents just across the street.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
>actually 'upstate', not 'Westcheste

Glad you clarified because I was about to call you on that one.

~~~
JshWright
Heh. Yeah, I'm ~15 miles outside Syracuse (near farm country southeast of the
city).

~~~
milkywayz
I'm from Camillus and go to school in Rochester. Last summer I was living back
at home whilst working remotely (as part of graduation requirements).

To me, the Syracuse area is prime for living and if you are able to make good
money remotely it's truly the best of both worlds.

------
xxSparkleSxx
TL;DR People who stay in their hometowns are more likely to be Trump
supporters than those than move away. Digging into the data shows these Trump
supporters are more likely to be economically disadvantaged. People who return
home after moving away often come back for good-paying, niche jobs and this
helps the local community. Recently migration trends have slowed this "move-
back".

I recently attended a high-school reunion and I probably could have written
the same article from my experience. I grew up outside a small city in a fly-
over state. Those that left either came from the upper-middle class and/or
performed extremely well in high-school (with a few exceptions).

I met up with many of my old friends that are very smart men and women that
seem to be "stuck" working mediocre, unfulfilling, and low-paid jobs. I also
know many very, very average people that came from some means and somehow have
a very nice, well-paying career (which is awesome for them!).

It is no surprise to me that smart people feeling trapped in their lives
without economic opportunity nor hope for opportunity in the future, will be
attracted to an authoritarian that preys on fear.

------
dsfyu404ed
TL;DR you reap what you sow.

